# Best cutting compound



## djwoody

I have just touched in a few stone chips and used the wet & dry paper to flatten out the area.

I am now left with the slight scuffing marks.

I've tried a fine cutting agent a friend gave me but that hasn't remove all the scuffs/swirl marks, I'm still left with slight dullness.

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced compound I can use by hand to remove these marks?

Chris


----------



## cfherd

How about AG Super Resin? There is a small amount of cut in there and always useful to have.


----------



## rds1985

cfherd said:


> How about AG Super Resin? There is a small amount of cut in there and always useful to have.


I thought SRP contained filling properties not micro-abrasives. Something like Dodo lime prime may help


----------



## Clark3y

Guys come on now, he's talking about sanding haze, not holograms!

What is it that you used? What grit paper did you sand with?

Anything you use by hand is going to be super hard work, but for something that is reasonably priced and well available then 3M Fast cut plus or Farecla G3. I've seen G3 used effectively by hand, not FCP though. Certainly M105 is hopeless by hand but killer when put on a machine so I can't really recommend it for you, it isn't reasonably priced either tbh


----------



## evotuning

> Certainly M105 is hopeless by hand


Sorry, can't agree with that. I managed to get rid of some serious scratches under door handle, they were nearly gone after two hits with 105&MF applicator.


----------



## ashman

3m fast cut plus or m105. I4detailing do samples for a few quid.


----------



## Dave KG

Menzerna Power Gloss - old S34A version if you can get it. It uses a brittle abrasive that is easier to break down by hand and get effective cutting from than other aggressive compounds such as G3 and Fast Cut which are predominantly designed for rotary use. Be prepared to put a lot of effort in, as removing sanding haze by hand will be hard work, and could be very hard depending on the severity of the haze.


----------



## NickGTTDI

sorry to butt in here but when you say M105 do you mean Meguiars #105 - Ultra Cut Compound as i may invest in some of this for my hard VW clearcoat...either that or Menzerna stuff....It will be used with a G220 and meguiars pads


----------



## Dave KG

NickGTTDI said:


> sorry to butt in here but when you say M105 do you mean Meguiars #105 - Ultra Cut Compound as i may invest in some of this for my hard VW clearcoat...either that or Menzerna stuff....It will be used with a G220 and meguiars pads


M105 is #105, yes.

If by DA, I'd still recommend Power Gloss as the DA will break it down more effectively in my eperience, #105 really comes alive on the rotary.


----------



## NickGTTDI

and is Power gloss 3m? sorry lol ill get there eventually!


----------



## NickGTTDI

oh wait its Menzerna isnt it?


----------



## Reflectology

I have seen what Farecla g3 does by hand, its not a pretty site but it can work, it will be hard work though, having said that, I love g3, yep it can be messy but the results from this are fab, I am just doing a 3.0 Capri at the minute in Signal orange, its looking the mutts nuts and G3 and Total are the weapons of choice for correction, Farecla Total is pretty decent to work with buy hand as well....


----------

